# Know of any T-shirt design copyright websites?



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I know many people have done research on this subject this is why I turn to you all for help. I am wondering if websites that offer to register, copyright, and protect creative works are really legit. After looking around I see that there are a few that offer this service and I want to know if anyone else has tried it before I jump in and wind up wasting my money and not actually protecting anything. I know sometimes if it seems to easy it usually is. That is why I am coming to you all for some help. 

If these sites are actually legit and creative works can be registered and will hold up in court as your own, can you give me some sites that are reputable. Thanks so much.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't waste your money, if its, knocked off it would cost you more money to take it to court.than you would get back. Be the first out with it, sell it and move on. My thought's
Good Luck, John


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, anything I've ever copyrighted I did myself at the dot gov website. I don't see any reason to go through third-parties for copyrights.

Now, Trademarks, that's another story...


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, I guess that was not an answer. If you will scroll down on the left hand side of the page under resources its the first link.
Good Luck, John


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If we're talking copyright, I wouldn't trust a third party - they could just as easily register it for themselves. Paranoid perhaps, but given that the process isn't that expensive or difficult it doesn't seem like a niche a legitimate business could really have much call for. Although a front company to steal artwork wouldn't really be profitable either, so I suppose it's likely legit... just a waste of money.


----------



## scorpolicious (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. I guess i'll pass on it then.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree as well that it's not worth the trouble at all.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

scorpolicious said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I know many people have done research on this subject this is why I turn to you all for help. I am wondering if websites that offer to register, copyright, and protect creative works are really legit. After looking around I see that there are a few that offer this service and I want to know if anyone else has tried it before I jump in and wind up wasting my money and not actually protecting anything. I know sometimes if it seems to easy it usually is. That is why I am coming to you all for some help.
> 
> If these sites are actually legit and creative works can be registered and will hold up in court as your own, can you give me some sites that are reputable. Thanks so much.


Yes, places like legalzoom are trusted places you can use to have someone else do the legal paperwork for you.

I used a third party to register my trademark and I didn't have any problems. I think it was trademarksetc.com 

I'm sure there are more reputable places out there for people who don't want to mess around with the paperwork stuff themselves.


----------

